# Card Exchange 2011/Update



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey all, 

I just signed up for the 2011 Card Exchange yesterday, I haven't reached my intended limit yet so if anyone wants to exchange cards with someone in Australia PM me 

I've been collecting things for Halloween lately, a couple of purchases to note: I got a few masks for only .49c each on clearance and discounted light up skeletons for only $1.50. I'll add photographs to my album later. Still waiting on the shops to get new Halloween stock in which could be anywhere from 1 week to the week of Halloween...yes, some stores wait until the week or two before Halloween to begin bringing out their Halloween items...Some Christmas stock is already out though in stores. 

I'm in the process of making a mache Jason Vorhees mask. It's a little too heavy to be anything other than for decorative or prop purposes. I'll post some photographs of my progress soon. 

I got the first item for my Reapee's gift for the 2011 Secret Reaper, I was going to wait a couple of weeks but it didn't happen that way lol

I decorated a mask with Halloween accents for a craft competition at a local fair and I got second prize for it, I will also post some photographs of that too 

I also bought some light up head bopper headbands from a store which had them on clearance, I've been collecting them because you can take off the covers and put them onto a set of string lights and have a set of Jackolantern string lights! lol...those of you who know me know I have been trying to get some of these for at least a couple of years now. They haven't had the orange Jackolantern string lights in Adelaide yet...they could always get them in this year...

I lurked around Bunnings for an hour or two the other night. I can't find latex paint and the paint department have no idea for a substitute...I wanted to make monster mud, any other suggestions?

I'm also going to plant some pumpkin seeds...I know it's a little late for them but apparently it has a use by date of August 2011 on the packets so I'm going to try anyway lol

Borders is gone and therefore so is my method of getting the Martha Stewart Halloween edition, any ideas of how to get this for under $20 with postage?

How are everyone else's Halloween plans coming along?

Angelique_NM


----------

